# Damen-Fussballnationalmannschaft - andere Länder



## Basti7666 (11 Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Fotos von den Spielerinnen der anderen Nationalmannschaften der Damen, z. B. England, Schweden, Dänemark.

Weil da spielen, im Gegensatz zur Deutschen Natio ein paar wirklich hübsche Mädels mit ;D

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2009)

Sobald mir solche Pics über den Weg laufen werde ich sie posten. Kannst du dich drauf verlassen.

Kann nur nie sagen ob und wann die kommen.

LG.
Tokko


----------



## Basti7666 (17 Sep. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Sobald mir solche Pics über den Weg laufen werde ich sie posten. Kannst du dich drauf verlassen.
> 
> Kann nur nie sagen ob und wann die kommen.
> 
> ...



bist du fündig geworden?


----------

